
Show HN: Edit YAML as JSON, and Vice Versa - markrawls
https://github.com/markrawls/jaml
======
markrawls
This is the first open source utility I've made outside of work that I've
released. It's a simple enough tool, but I think it came out fairly well. Code
review and constructive criticism is always appreciated!

~~~
breck
I took a quick scan through the source, looks simple and clean. Nice job!

There are some JSON that don’t correspond 1 to 1 to YAML and vice versa, how
do you handle that?

I was curious because I have a similar tool:
[http://jtree.treenotation.org/sandbox/](http://jtree.treenotation.org/sandbox/)
but I explicitly state that it’s json/yaml subsets after getting feedback on
that.

~~~
markrawls
Thank you for your kind words!

Currently I don't have any special handling as far as translation goes - I
load both JSON and YAML into native Python data structures first and then dump
them out as their interpreting libraries see fit. If you have any edge cases
that I should be handling please open a GitHub issue on the project and I'd be
happy to take care of it!

